# diy leak detector for the electronics buff



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

check this out!

Cool leak detector using doorbell transformer.

http://www.edn.com/article/CA6711862.html?spacedesc=designideas&industryid=44217


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

That's cool. Thanks for posting this story. I like DIY electrical projects, and I've never heard of this site before. I'm hoping that I can find other cool projects to try, too.

Thanks again,

Andy


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

This site isn't for hobbyists. It's for EE designers. They do run columns occasionally with cool stuff like this.

I glad you liked it.


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

So you could detect if your tank or your canister filter is leaking... could be useful.. thanks


----------

